# Happy 2005 MartialTalk!



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 1, 2005)

I did a quick look at where we were last year, where we are now, and WOW!  We've grown! 

 We're moving 4x as much traffic, to almost 2x the visitors, and have almost doubled our message/thread count!  

 Way to go folks!  Lets double again in 2005!   Happy Happy New Year! Whoooo! 

 ====

 Jan 3 2004
 Posts : 189,359
 Threads: 11,903
 Members: 2,786*

 Trafic: (based on December 2003 stats) 
 - Total Data Transferred    10.19 gigabytes
 - Hits    4,183,462
 - Pages Viewed    514,992
 - Total Visiting Users    80,143


 Jan 1 2005
 Posts : 328,726 (+139,367)
 Threads:  19,489 (+7,586)
 Members: 5,462  (+2,676)*
 Trafic: (Based on December 2004 Stats)
 - Total Data Transferred    40.56 gigabytes
 - Hits    7,045,877
 - Pages    Viewed 1,206,468
 - Total Visiting Users    142,286
 *** MartialTalk.com listed as #3 most visited Martial Arts site in Black Belt Magazine 2005 Buyers Guide!

 *Member count is signed up members, not active.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 1, 2005)

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:

 WHOOHOO!  Congrats Kaith!  2005 will be bigger and better!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 1, 2005)

Congrats, Kaith!  Let's grow it some more!!


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 1, 2005)

artyon:


----------



## D_Brady (Jan 1, 2005)

Congrats, your hard work really shows.

Thank you.


----------



## Zepp (Jan 1, 2005)

Congartulations Bob, and hurray for all of us!  Here's to another year of feeding this monster!   :drink2tha


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 4, 2005)

Zepp said:
			
		

> Congartulations Bob, and hurray for all of us!  Here's to another year of feeding this monster!   :drink2tha


*Hip-Hip--Hurray!!!* :cheers:  artyon: :drink2tha :asian:  :supcool:


----------

